# Stand - 2 pillars and glass counter



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Pictures will come tomorrow night hopefully.

Planning on sticking a 65-75G in my parent's house's hallway. Right now they have a 1/2" glass tabletop supported by 2 plaster pillars (one at each end). Each pillar is about 3/4 foot wide at the narrowest point.

Will this support the weight of a tank that size? If not, any tips on finding stands? Wood is not exactly an option because my mom despises the look. 

Thanks!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That will not hold a tank... you are lookint at a minimum of 650lbs for a full 65gal tank plus substrate and decor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with KnaveTO; you are looking at ~10 lbs for every gallon of water in the aquarium. Don't forget you also have to consider the weight of the (aquarium) glass itself, as well as the substrate, ornaments, etc.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

metal stand, skin with whatever to match your decor.


----------

